

Ask HN: Is there RSS/newsreader software that groups related stories together? - tdoggette

In my modest (71-feed) Google Reader, much of what I see is essentially a repeat of other things. A press release goes out, a few blogs pick it up, a dozen more echo it, two or three do some good analysis, and a few hundred comments pile up under blogs and in reddit and HN.<p>Is there a solution to this that I can use to browse through the <i>topics</i> that the blogosphere is talking about today, along with the various comments?<p>If not, I already have a domain name picked out.
======
JayNeely
So, <http://techmeme.com> for all topics, but sources limited by what you're
subscribed to?

~~~
tdoggette
Maybe you could seed it with some feeds and then it could suggest others that
have common topics.

------
macwarlock
Haven't had a chance to try it out myself, but Fever
(<http://feedafever.com/>) has attracted some attention the last few months
and looks promising. From the makers of Mint, 30$ a month a believe.

~~~
tdoggette
That looks very slick. I'll be trying it out for sure, but I had a different
idea about how to organize something like that. I'm going to start sketching.

------
amandle
I have been building a site which does this for news, with plans to allow
arbitrary feeds.

<http://www.newsdive.net>

